# Is this site run by a gang of school children?



## Kyle Keen Green (May 10, 2012)

Sick of not being to access the webpage or see my profile or see my posts, Seriously is it really that hard to keep a FORUM running? I am part of many other forums but none quite as bad as this. I wish someone would teach these guys how to run a forum!

The first month I joined was the month I lost all data from some attack, now it seems to have happened again. POS (Piece OF shit).


----------



## fir3dragon (May 10, 2012)

Kyle Keen Green said:


> Sick of not being to access the webpage or see my profile or see my posts, Seriously is it really that hard to keep a FORUM running? I am part of many other forums but none quite as bad as this. I wish someone would teach these guys how to run a forum!
> 
> The first month I joined was the month I lost all data from some attack, now it seems to have happened again. POS (Piece OF shit).


and they removed the like button when we need it!


----------



## missnu (May 10, 2012)

My husband used to run forums, and he is flabbergasted by most of these messages, and the fact that the site only encrypts a fourth of their stuff...he says they could do better if they had someone who knew how...I don't know anything about any of this stuff, but he does, and he pretty much just says it isn't right...or terribly safe. It is my fave site though out of the main ones...so what do you do? 
And also people keep saying that a lot of v-bulletin sites got hacked...yes they did, the ones that don't encrypt their data properly...there were more that didn't go down during all that...I love this site, but it really does seem to be having a lot of issues lately...so either hang in there, or let me know your GC name...that way when I switch I can already know someone...I know lots of people here have alternates there, but it doesn't help if you don't know their screen name...I keep the same one for ease of use...lol


----------



## missnu (May 10, 2012)

Eff the like button...I think we should make ourselves unique by utilizing a don't like button...everywhere else has a like button, but nowhere has a don't like button...


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (May 10, 2012)

I just hate it when I am trying to build a quality background using posts and blogs and the site cant even protect my hard work! I needed to look back at a post from a few weeks ago and it's gone! But I cant delete? I have been on site's with less than 500 members and I have never had a single problem with access or accessing my information stored on that website! 

Come on kids get your website in order!


----------



## RangerJ (May 10, 2012)

Yea this fucking site sucks as of lately.


----------



## missnu (May 10, 2012)

The inability to delete posts myself, has often worried me...If I put a pic up, I should be able to delete it...no reason for RIU to drag it around..lol.


----------



## Amaximus (May 10, 2012)

Really? The Like button? It's a fucking placebo get over it.

As for the site and it's admins. Yes, it is a joke. They keep saying this and saying that but the fact remains that what they are doing is simple and they shouldn't be having these problems. What really bums me out is that i really like this site. More than any other MJ forum. I'm really trying to roll with the blows but there is only so much I/We will take before moving on.

maybe I'll go reserve "packthebowl.org" right now...


----------



## Matchbox (May 10, 2012)

Kyle Keen Green said:


> now it seems to have happened again. POS (Piece OF shit).


It hasn't happened again, the posts are still there. Just been lost from the 'my recent posts' and 'my started threads' links in your profile... yeah it sucks... but this is the best designed most usable site I've found. I don't like the visual appeal of the other sites, they're generally quite poorly laid out and the typography and all that is crap.



missnu said:


> The inability to delete posts myself, has often worried me...If I put a pic up, I should be able to delete it...no reason for RIU to drag it around..lol.


You have to pay for that privelidge and become a premium member lol the audacity to make you pay for an unsecure site.


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (May 10, 2012)

Yeah not to assed about the like button, just run the site, I also like this site but I am looking for one that has the same characteristics and it wont be long until I find one, FED up with this half assed attempt. 

Rant of the day over and out!


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (May 10, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> It hasn't happened again, the posts are still there. Just been lost from the 'my recent posts' and 'my started threads' links in your profile... yeah it sucks... but this is the best designed most usable site I've found. I don't like the visual appeal of the other sites, they're generally quite poorly laid out and the typography and all that is crap.


Yeah my point exactly, The posts I need have "Just been lost" can you explain how this is possible if the people that run the site run it correctly?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2012)

well i have built and run forums,
firstly,the like buttons are way fucking heavy on the server ~+ database and general server load,its a fucking like button get over it and use the rep ,
the error earlier in the yr was unfortunate but shit happens and i think the admins have leart from it,
recently i think sum1's been trying to ddos the site for ther own personal hating reasons,haters gunna hate rite?,its not hard and very sumpe to do,hence the sites been all fcuked up of late,
yes sites of less that 500 members lmao ther easy to run this is a huge fucking site so occasionally the db can get clogged up,its just how it rolls,mysql is a frikin pain they should use sumthing else but again thats down to site owners and ther choices,
just gota de al wi th it or leave riu is on e of the best growing forums about,,u dont like?easy.......FUK OFF,rrther th an posting threads of what u kn ow f uk all about,
lol

: )


----------



## fir3dragon (May 10, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Really? The Like button? It's a fucking placebo get over it.
> 
> As for the site and it's admins. Yes, it is a joke. They keep saying this and saying that but the fact remains that what they are doing is simple and they shouldn't be having these problems. What really bums me out is that i really like this site. More than any other MJ forum. I'm really trying to roll with the blows but there is only so much I/We will take before moving on.
> 
> maybe I'll go reserve "packthebowl.org" right now...


and all the other shit thats going on.. get over it like you told me... if you can do a better job on a site yourself then have at it bro.


----------



## Matchbox (May 10, 2012)

Kyle Keen Green said:


> Yeah my point exactly, The posts I need have "Just been lost" can you explain how this is possible if the people that run the site run it correctly?


It seems they just try to rush things out because people bitch at them about downtime. So when they upgrade the site they do it as fast as they can to prevent down time, personally I'd rather them take a day or 2 over it and fix all of the problems and do it properly... but there are so many more that would disagree and bitch :/


----------



## fir3dragon (May 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well i have built and run forums,
> firstly,the lke buttons are way f ucking heavy on the serv database and general server load,its a f ucking like b utton get over it and use the rep ,
> the error earlier in the yr was unfortunate but shit happens and i think the admins have leart from it,
> recently i think sum1's been trying to ddos the site for ther own personall hatig reasons,haters gunna hate rite,its not hard and very sumpe to do,hence the sites been all fcuked up of late,
> ...


when they had the like button, nothing went wrong... at least since i joined.. ever since they got rid of it its gone to hell. and rep is pointless when they got a thread for people to give you free rep...might aswell get rid of that too.


----------



## Amaximus (May 10, 2012)

fir3dragon said:


> and all the other shit thats going on.. get over it like you told me... if you can do a better job on a site yourself then have at it bro.


Oh, you sure put me in my place.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 10, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Oh, you sure put me in my place.


whats that mean? i was simply saying my opinion.


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (May 10, 2012)

I like this site don't get me wrong that's why I am so pissed off! End of there is a lot of hard work that we all put into the site that makes it so popular, if it carries on like this I can guarantee it will crash and burn! It's already far more quite since the "attack". 

Riu working on a update:


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 10, 2012)

Totally agree with the OP. The owners of this site need to turn it over to someone or some people who actually know what they're doing.


----------



## alonefarmer420 (May 10, 2012)

No, the key is if you don't like the site or don't agree with what there doing fuck off. plain and simple. do you pay for the site? no. so fuck off make your own site or don't use this one....


----------



## likethegood (May 10, 2012)

Sad that this site has been having lots of downtime issues ....I was really enjoying this forum now idk what other ones are good out there.


----------



## Amaximus (May 10, 2012)

alonefarmer420 said:


> No, the key is if you don't like the site or don't agree with what there doing fuck off. plain and simple. do you pay for the site? no. so fuck off make your own site or don't use this one....


Explain to me what we all don't "agree" on again?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 10, 2012)

I just want to say that they are trying to update the server while keeping the site running. You lose some functionality but the site is still up.


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (May 10, 2012)

alonefarmer420 said:


> No, the key is if you don't like the site or don't agree with what there doing fuck off. plain and simple. do you pay for the site? no. so fuck off make your own site or don't use this one....


That's the thing people will GO and the only thing that makes a website great is us the users so you "fuck off" I am totally entitled to my opinions. 

Troller


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (May 10, 2012)

Kyle Keen Green said:


> That's the thing people will GO and the only thing that makes a website great is us the users so you "fuck off" I am totally entitled to my opinions.
> 
> Troller


And may I remind you that some people do actually pay for this site and by using the site you generate income for the kids at work via sponsors.


----------



## PegCityMJ (May 10, 2012)

This has to be one of the easiest forums to look at. All the other main forums are so hard to look at because of the colors they use. "Grasscity" "THCtalk" ect..
This site is very nice to look at, easy on the eyes.


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (May 10, 2012)

fir3dragon said:


> when they had the like button, nothing went wrong... at least since i joined.. ever since they got rid of it its gone to hell. and rep is pointless when they got a thread for people to give you free rep...might aswell get rid of that too.


i enjoyed the like button, it was a good way to agree with a statement said, or give sum1 recognition for something funny they said, i thought it was good, not quite sure why they got rid of it, as for the rep button its good way of letting others know on the site how reputable u and ur answers may be, but alot of ppl who are newer to the site i dnt think even know there it a rep button, they think all reputation is is posting + rep when then like somethin, and not actually giving u rep. kinda like how ppl say im subbed, but dnt suscribe to the thread. i love the site, really havent had too much issue till recently, but ill deal with it, theres def some kinks they gotta work out tho


----------



## likethegood (May 10, 2012)

PegCityMJ said:


> This has to be one of the easiest forums look visually look at. All the other main forums are so hard to look at because of the colors they use. "Grasscity" "THCtalk" ect..
> This site is very nice to look at, easy on the eyes.


I totally agree before i subscribed to any forum I fell in love with the layout of this one simply because of how easy it was to navigate around


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 10, 2012)

Kyle Keen Green said:


> I like this site don't get me wrong that's why I am so pissed off! End of there is a lot of hard work that we all put into the site that makes it so popular, if it carries on like this I can guarantee it will crash and burn! It's already far more quite since the "attack".
> 
> Riu working on a update:
> 
> View attachment 2161440




That made me chuckle a bit


----------



## potroastV2 (May 10, 2012)

Well, I'm glad to hear of the opinions of our newest members, with your 2 or 3 months of experience here. Obviously, you have very little idea of what is going on here, and you actually compare our site to other marijuana sites. There are no other mj sites that come close to the size of this one. We are several heads and shoulders above all others in size and traffic. We are something like 5 times as big as the next largest site. That means 5 times as much difficulty in running it.

We are not kids, and we are doing the best job we can to bring you the best mj site on the net.

Thanks for playing


----------



## Amaximus (May 10, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear of the opinions of our newest members, with your 2 or 3 months of experience here.


Bazinga!!!


----------



## likethegood (May 10, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear of the opinions of our newest members, with your 2 or 3 months of experience here. Obviously, you have very little idea of what is going on here, and you actually compare our site to other marijuana sites. There are no other mj sites that come close to the size of this one. We are several heads and shoulders above all others in size and traffic. We are something like 5 times as big as the next largest site. That means 5 times as much difficulty in running it.
> 
> We are not kids, and we are doing the best job we can to bring you the best mj site on the net.
> 
> Thanks for playing


Glad to hear this. I will be sticking to this forum as this is the only forum i am subscribed to. Hope you guys keep this site alive and healthy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 10, 2012)

Kyle Keen Green said:


> And may I remind you that some people do actually pay for this site and by using the site you generate income for the kids at work via sponsors.


some people pay for this site? members? lol name a couple


----------



## montanachadly (May 10, 2012)

I agree with you all that some of this stuff going on within this site isnt cool and is a bit trippy i am always trying to post stuff then the site doesnt respond sometimes it take 5 times posting something for the site to upload it to the thread this gets me tripped out that the FEDS are trolling the site could just be my paranoia. The other day i tried to get on the site and it directed me towards the godaddy site saying the admin didnt pay for the site. The thing that really irritates me is no one says anything about what is happening with the site and all that i think everyone should get a private message explaining whats going on instead of having some admin tell you in a thread. I know the site is highly traveled but no information isnt good if whoever is running this site sent out a message and explained that hes strapped for cash and needs some help to totally upgrade the site and make it safe im sure that some people on here would be down for that and send them a few bucks. I would fuck the other sites suck and this is the easiest to navigate like missnu said. I would send in 2 $ to make this site great if everyone sent in even some change in an envelope this would be tight. Is it gonna happen probably not


----------



## likethegood (May 10, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> I would send in 2 $ to make this site great


 I would also send some $


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (May 10, 2012)

Me too.

Lately I can't enlarge my pics after uploading. I hate the little thumbnails you have to click on and think they detract from the enjoyment of a good gorw journal.

Now that is the only way I can post them and the admins did not respond to several of my attempts to contact them.

I tried to become a paying member in early 2011 and the part where you pay did not work. My attempts to contact the admins for a solution were unanswered. Kinda makes me wonder who's paying for it, and why, if it's not member fees?

Due to the info losses and small pics I don't do journals anymore.


----------



## likethegood (May 10, 2012)

we should start up a collection!! lol I wonder if there would be any other way for someone like me to help out on this site..hummm...


----------



## scroglodyte (May 10, 2012)

*[h=2]Is this site run by a gang of school children?[/h]


*
Lord of the Flies


----------



## missnu (May 10, 2012)

hahaahha....

I really do like this site...but I don't like having to read weird posts on Grasscity not knowing if it is the site, or my computer, or the DEA...or whatever that is keeping me from typing my thoughts where I want them...and I have been a member for a long time...not just a few months...I have had very little problems until just recently, and then I ge tmy husband houdning me because he says too much of the data is not something or othered and that I need to find another site, and I just dont want to...I bought the app for my phone...


----------



## scroglodyte (May 10, 2012)

that would be a loss, Miss.


----------



## wheels619 (May 10, 2012)

wtf? i just posted something in this forum and now its gone. this shit is buggin as of late. i hate having to post thing multiple times. the rep whoring also sucks becuz they took the like button away everyone and their moms have a shit ton of rep. it suck for those of us that actually worked for our rep to just in my opinion honestly not have it mean anything anymore. the trolls are fuckin ridiculous on this site now. every thread i enter has people arguing becuz of a troll. maybe u guys should have a vote button? something that people in the thread can hit to have a troll voted out of the thread. also keep track of the negative votes so we can tell who the trolls are with a bit more ease. also maybe u guys should have it to where u need a respectable amount of posts before people r enabled to earn rep. like 500+ or a 1000+ something. or just delete the rep completely and figure out a new way to help us figure out who the real helpful legends are on riu are. i know with the size of the site problems occur and its inevitable but with a growing site of this size shouldnt u have figured in some of these database issues? also security is a huge concern for most people also. since the site got hacked ive felt less inclined to post and help out due to me not wanting to have my shit fucked with or possibly have all my incriminating posts fall into the wrong hands. i understand it is a lot of work maintaining this site, but im not liking is as of late and this thread is just proof that others are not liking it just as much as i am not.

its nice to vent at least. time for a bowl.


----------



## Total Head (May 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> wtf? i just posted something in this forum and now its gone. this shit is buggin as of late. i hate having to post thing multiple times. the rep whoring also sucks becuz they took the like button away everyone and their moms have a shit ton of rep. it suck for those of us that actually worked for our rep to just in my opinion honestly not have it mean anything anymore. the trolls are fuckin ridiculous on this site now. every thread i enter has people arguing becuz of a troll. maybe u guys should have a vote button? something that people in the thread can hit to have a troll voted out of the thread. also keep track of the negative votes so we can tell who the trolls are with a bit more ease. also maybe u guys should have it to where u need a respectable amount of posts before people r enabled to earn rep. like 500+ or a 1000+ something. or just delete the rep completely and figure out a new way to help us figure out who the real helpful legends are on riu are. i know with the size of the site problems occur and its inevitable but with a growing site of this size shouldnt u have figured in some of these database issues? also security is a huge concern for most people also. since the site got hacked ive felt less inclined to post and help out due to me not wanting to have my shit fucked with or possibly have all my incriminating posts fall into the wrong hands. i understand it is a lot of work maintaining this site, but im not liking is as of late and this thread is just proof that others are not liking it just as much as i am not.
> 
> its nice to vent at least. time for a bowl.



i miss the like button also, but it was literally around for less than a year out of the 6 years this site has been up. it's not as if all of a sudden rep is meaningless. rep was always meaningless, just slightly less so with the like button. not to be a dick, but no one cares how much someone did or did not "work" for their rep. it has ALWAYS been meaningless. i agree it's shitty when all your bars are from giving out grow advice and someone else's are from witty insults, but that's exactly WHY it's meaningless and always has been. 

there have always been trolls, and peaks and valleys in the troll flow chart. sometimes there are troll surges. it's not a new development. there used to be neg rep, and it was abused like anything else, further rendering rep meaningless and further tempting trolls to abuse it.

about all the recent downtime, yes, i agree it's been close to unbearable, especially for those of us who visit this place 12 times a day and can only use it 4 out of those times. on the other hand, i personally appreciate the warning announcements. if they would do that more often people like myself would whine less. this is a particularly paranoid community, and leaving us out of the loop is how rumors get started. i do feel like admin has been a little more forthcoming with this type of information recently, and that's really all i need to be able to relax and stfu. i don't know about the rest of you.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 10, 2012)

first of all, from what i have heard, the like button is how the hackers gained access to the site to do what they did a few months ago which in turn is what started this bs off..
so, in order to avoid any future attacks, the like button is now a thing of the past.. can't have both the likes and not have the openings in the site where possible attacks can take place.. can't have your cake and eat it too so to speak.. so i'm sure the like is a thing of the past, for now at least..
and as far as the site being screwed up lately, someone nailed this one on the head as well.. they are trying to do site maintanace while keeping the site up and running so people don't bitch that the site was down for a few days, but by doing so, we have to deal with a few bumps in the road for a few days to they get done doing what they are doing, then things will be back to normal around here..

as far as other sites, yah, there are a lot of other mj sites out there, but has anyone ever tried using any of them?? you post a thread and wait a week for one person to even respond.. on here, i just saw someone bitching that their thread had over 200 views and no replies.. any clue as to how long some sites take to get 200 views on one thread?? months and months is my guess..


----------



## Rascality Afoot (May 10, 2012)

racerboy71, yayerre. There is always room for improvement, but that said, this is still the best MJ site since overgrow. I've looked. Also, I just watched The Search For Animal Chin and then went and picked up another re-issue Powell Peralta deck. G-bones and indie trucks. That's whats up


----------



## racerboy71 (May 10, 2012)

Rascality Afoot said:


> racerboy71, yayerre. There is always room for improvement, but that said, this is still the best MJ site since overgrow. I've looked. Also, I just watched The Search For Animal Chin and then went and picked up another re-issue Powell Peralta deck. G-bones and indie trucks. That's whats up


 nice.. i haven't seen that video since it was pretty much new, lol..
i did however go out at xmas and get the old steve cabalerro re-issue of the first real deck i ever had.. also got a new steve cab deck, the glow in the dark one, with indi's and some powell wheels as well...


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 10, 2012)

It may be true that this is the largest MJ forum out there, but there are many many larger non-MJ forums that run much smoother. Let's compare this site with the largest "smart phone" forum, XDA-Developers:

RIU: 
Threads: 494,874
Posts: 7,011,004
Members: 398,302
Active Members: 21,496

XDA-Developers: 

Threads: *1,261,317*
Posts: *24,299,590*
Members: *4,410,864*
Active Members: *367,801*
Guess how often they have problems at XDA? Very very rarely. XDA is about 10 times larger/more traffic than XDA. They are both vBulletin forums.
What's the difference? XDA is run by phone geeks (aka "techies"). RIU is run by stoners. See any connection here?


----------



## potroastV2 (May 10, 2012)

PJ Diaz said:


> What's the difference? XDA is run by phone geeks (aka "techies"). RIU is run by stoners. See any connection here?



So that's the only difference? What servers do they use? And how many? And what are the cost differences? You have no clue.

I'll take stoners over phone-geeks any day! And by the way, we're all techies.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 11, 2012)

rollitup said:


> So that's the only difference? What servers do they use? And how many? And what are the cost differences? You have no clue.
> 
> I'll take stoners over phone-geeks any day! And by the way, we're all techies.


You're right, I have no clue about the details of their business. They do have more traffic, so likely have more $$ from ads, so have better servers. I dunno, maybe you should ask them. Their site works very well.


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (May 11, 2012)

rollitup said:


> So that's the only difference? What servers do they use? And how many? And what are the cost differences? You have no clue.
> 
> I'll take stoners over phone-geeks any day! And by the way, we're all techies.


Well seen as your all techies, why don't you explain to all of us experiencing problems, what you are doing about this because this site is useless to me now I cant view any of my last posts, all I have now is this thread and to be honest I would love to get back to grow talk! Or is this information lost? And yes I may have been here for a few months but I bet even experienced people that have used the site for years are getting fed up with it! You need to sort it out guys. 

Just because your the current "biggest" forum doesn't mean it will stay that way considering the current state of the site!


----------



## scroglodyte (May 11, 2012)

more revenue buys bigger, more powerful servers


----------



## kelly4 (May 11, 2012)

Kyle Keen Green said:


> Well seen as your all techies, why don't you explain to all of us experiencing problems, what you are doing about this because this site is useless to me now I cant view any of my last posts, all I have now is this thread and to be honest I would love to get back to grow talk! Or is this information lost? And yes I may have been here for a few months but I bet even experienced people that have used the site for years are getting fed up with it! You need to sort it out guys.
> 
> Just because your the current "biggest" forum doesn't mean it will stay that way considering the current state of the site!


I've only been a member here for 2 and 1/2 years. Been coming here for 5. Very few problems I could think of. It's free so, whatever.
I bet you're the first one in line for "free shit", then bitch because it wasn't free enough. 
Don't let the door hit your wanker ass on the way out!


----------



## wheels619 (May 11, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I've only been a member here for 2 and 1/2 years. Been coming here for 5. Very few problems I could think of. It's free so, whatever.
> I bet you're the first one in line for "free shit", then bitch because it wasn't free enough.
> Don't let the door hit your wanker ass on the way out!


its not free for everyone. some people pay for the good membership not to mention how many people actually paid for the android app. so yeah some people might actually be butt hurt.


----------



## wheels619 (May 11, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I've only been a member here for 2 and 1/2 years. Been coming here for 5. Very few problems I could think of. It's free so, whatever.
> I bet you're the first one in line for "free shit", then bitch because it wasn't free enough.
> Don't let the door hit your wanker ass on the way out!


u have been a member for 2 1/2 years and ur post count is 416? if u used the site as often as others that r venting in here too u might be pissed also so my question is mr 416 posts is why are u even giving a negative opinion to someones post when this is just a venting thread?


----------



## wheels619 (May 11, 2012)

u guys need more level headed mods. mods that will step in when messaged to solve a problem. ive messaged like 6 mods one time trying to figure something out even asked them all the same question in the messages and never got one reply. not even an im not sure how to solve ur problem. just me waiting for days and days and days. kinda sucks. some of the mods abuse their power and others dont even use it. i feel sorry for the few that actually do a pretty decent job cuz the others are slackin. not to mention the trolls. if ur a mod and u see a troll argument simply send the two people a message arguing that this is their warning. please leave this particular thread before further action needs to be taken to stop the argument as this is a friendly forum. simple message that gets the point across and doesnt cause any butthurt for either side. but they need to be well enough educated to know the difference between an argument or internet brawl then just a simple debate. the trolls are multiplying hardcore. lol. its like they simply fuck their way into the population more and more thru some troll breeding program.


----------



## ohmy (May 11, 2012)

rollitup said:


> So that's the only difference? What servers do they use? And how many? And what are the cost differences? You have no clue.
> 
> I'll take stoners over phone-geeks any day! And by the way, we're all stoners hear lol


sorry pot roast but I had to fix it for ya ................................LMAO,


----------



## kelly4 (May 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> u have been a member for 2 1/2 years and ur post count is 416? if u used the site as often as others that r venting in here too u might be pissed also so my question is mr 416 posts is why are u even giving a negative opinion to someones post when this is just a venting thread?


I think coming to this site 7 out of 10 days for five years gives me more of a leg to stand on than someone who has been a member for a month or two. 

Because I don't post as often as you, doesn't mean I haven't spent WAY MORE time here than you.


----------



## BillyBobJoe (May 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> u have been a member for 2 1/2 years and ur post count is 416? if u used the site as often as others that r venting in here too u might be pissed also so my question is mr 416 posts is why are u even giving a negative opinion to someones post when this is just a venting thread?


Dude seriously your pulling the post count card? If someone don't run their mouth like a dumb fuck and might actually have a life outside the Internet, their post count probably won't be all that high. Just cause you have more post don't mean shit.


----------



## BillyBobJoe (May 11, 2012)

Just cause you don't hear me bitching don't mean I don't see what's going on lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (May 11, 2012)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Just cause you don't hear me bitching don't mean I don't see what's going on lmao.


well then quite ragging on the people trying to voice their discomfort with the way the site is running lately. lol.


----------



## kelly4 (May 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i know it doesnt mean shit. except that im on here more than he is and thats all i was trying to say. if he were on here checking his thread everyday and adding to it or checking out his friends threads everyday then he might be butt hurt too with all the issues. besides this is a venting thread and he had no reason to jump on the guy a few posts back about his complaining. he was venting that doesnt mean he had to jump in and be a dick to that guy about his comment. and so fuckin what if i like getting high at night and i check my threads and friends threads. its a networking site in case u havent noticed. kinda like facebook for weed. so i use it to grow pretty awesome bud. so yes i talk to people constantly on here and it does mean my post count is higher but it doesnt mean that i dont or any of us others dont have lives. i have a great fuckin life beyond this site. i just dont feel like he had the right to be a dick to the dude he quoted recently. also maybe if u used the site more u would see what i we were all saying. so until u actually use the site as much as those complaining in here im just gonna say goodbye and happy growing.
> 
> also u can go fuck urself kindly if u were calling me a dumb fuck. if not my bad.


Because I don't post, doesn't mean I'm not here. Take the number of hours you have been on this site then multiply it by your IQ, wait......by twice your IQ, thats how many hours I have spent here, fool!
He's being a dick to admin., so I was a dick to him. It's all even.

If it walks like a dumbfuck, and talks like a dumbfuck,.................you know the rest!


----------



## kelly4 (May 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> well then quite ragging on the people trying to voice their discomfort with the way the site is running lately. lol.


The site got hacked into.....they're fixing it........what more do you want? WTF?


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2012)

rollitup.org... number one website for cannabis.. love it or leave it.. well be fine w/o all the haters...


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2012)

see you can never win.. if admin got all strict and started banning people hakf the people would be upset.. if we let you freely talk then shit like this happends....


----------



## kelly4 (May 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i know the site got hacked. thats when all this shit started happening. but do u think the site should have had more security considering what the site mainly is about? everyone of my friends got nervous after the hack and refused to post pictures and shit. one of my buddies had the feds show up at his house and shut him down with the info they got on this site and pictures of his grow from this site and from someone that isnt on this site anymore. granted it wasnt becuz of the hack but it still raises concerns. so what if people want to vent. let them vent. whats the worst that can happen? riu loses a few of its thousands and thousands of users. no reason to be a dick becuz people r venting. and yeah sometimes people get out of hand but thats what the mods r here to deal with. not u. so just relax and smoke some fabulous bowls like i am. happy smoking.


All over this site people keep complaining about it. People try to be nice to them. But, they keep complaining. Then people tell them how the real world works. Then their complaining turns to full blown whining, and threats of leaving. 

Either quit whining or back up your threat of leaving.......that's all I'm trying to say.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> one of my buddies had the feds show up at his house and shut him down with the info they got on this site and pictures of his grow from this site


I call BS. who's your buddy? and if it happened to your buddy, why are you still taking the risk of being here?


----------



## scroglodyte (May 11, 2012)

April took my lunch money, and stuffed me in a locker


----------



## kelly4 (May 11, 2012)

HEY......seriously, I'm missing some rep as of today. LOL!


Seriously, I'm NOT kidding...............oh, well.


----------



## wheels619 (May 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I call BS. who's your buddy? and if it happened to your buddy, why are you still taking the risk of being here?


i dont post any of my stuff on here anymore. whats on here is already here and i cant delete it. plus a few good people to chat with are on here. they have ballin ass shit and i would like to see it finish. plus the bud porn is always nice.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 11, 2012)

I'm sorry you are having so much difficulty. I have already answered this thread. We have not been hacked, and the other bullshit that is being spewed is not necessary.

We upgraded our servers and moved to an array of 3 servers, and the search server transition is causing problems, and is still being worked on. All threads and posts are still here, they are just not listed in your posts and subscriptions. It will be fixed soon.

BTW this is not a "thread to vent," this is the Support Forum.


----------



## wheels619 (May 11, 2012)

rollitup said:


> I'm sorry you are having so much difficulty. I have already answered this thread. We have not been hacked, and the other bullshit that is being spewed is not necessary.
> 
> We upgraded our servers and moved to an array of 3 servers, and the search server transition is causing problems, and is still being worked on. All threads and posts are still here, they are just not listed in your posts and subscriptions. It will be fixed soon.
> 
> BTW this is not a "thread to vent," this is the Support Forum.


well thank u for explaining what was going on recently with the site. and as far as this thread was concerned i though it was a place for venting. not actually about bugging the admin about the site issues. lol. so i apologize. the stoner in me got the best this round.


----------



## Moogs (May 11, 2012)

rollitup said:


> We are something like 5 times as big as the next largest site. That means 5 times as much difficulty in running it.


False statement. Just because you have 5 times the members doesn't mean it's 5 times harder maintaining it. Maintenance is the same regardless of 50 or 250 members. You want to achieve 0 down time regardless. Now, if you're having scaling issues, need DB optimization in the form of indexing or scaling out read only slave databases then I can understand how the size or numbers in your user base makes it a little more difficult, just not 5x more difficult. 

Now fix search so when I search for my name I can see all my posts!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2012)

i've been a ember for a few years and the search feature has never worked properly. it's easier to google usually.

Is this being fixed Rolli?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 12, 2012)

Kyle Keen Green said:


> I just hate it when I am trying to build a quality background using posts and blogs and the site cant even protect my hard work! I needed to look back at a post from a few weeks ago and it's gone! But I cant delete? I have been on site's with less than 500 members and I have never had a single problem with access or accessing my information stored on that website!
> 
> Come on kids get your website in order!


Same here, glad I didn't do any grow logs etc...would have wasted yet more time on the internet.


----------



## Admin (May 17, 2012)

Moogs said:


> False statement. Just because you have 5 times the members doesn't mean it's 5 times harder maintaining it. Maintenance is the same regardless of 50 or 250 members. You want to achieve 0 down time regardless. Now, if you're having scaling issues, need DB optimization in the form of indexing or scaling out read only slave databases then I can understand how the size or numbers in your user base makes it a little more difficult, just not 5x more difficult.
> 
> Now fix search so when I search for my name I can see all my posts!


This is exactly what we did however we did the following:

1) Put Riu on a bigger server
2) Upgaded the database
3) Upgraded php-fpm
4) Installed litespeed (apache replacement)
5) Installed a master and slave db
6) Installed a load balancer
7) Installed another web server to handle down-times in case we need to take one server down.
 Got rid of Vbulletin Search Completly and integrated Sphinx Search into our system.
9) Still dealt with all you people whining
10) upgraded vbulletin and had to fix styling issues because they changed their html generation code.
11) Spent more time dealing with people whining.

So all in all it went pretty smooth for the upgrade that we completed.


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

admin said:


> This is exactly what we did however we did the following:
> 
> 1) Put Riu on a bigger server
> 2) Upgaded the database
> ...


im grateful!!!!


----------



## scroglodyte (May 17, 2012)

just get in your locker, and give me your lunch money


----------



## Amaximus (May 17, 2012)

Jeez, Bitch much?


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

i believe this site is actually run by school children.


----------



## Doobius1 (May 19, 2012)

I thought we grew weed here. But apparently we grow weed and whine. 'Boohooo I lost my rep and all my posts'. This isnt fucking Facebook. Just cause you gotta bunch green dots under ur avitar doesnt make you a good grower. Means u got a bunch of green dots. I dont even know or care what 'rep' is. Doesnt make my plants any danker.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> I thought we grew weed here. But apparently we grow weed and whine. 'Boohooo I lost my rep and all my posts'. This isnt fucking Facebook. Just cause you gotta bunch green dots under ur avitar doesnt make you a good grower. Means u got a bunch of green dots. I dont even know or care what 'rep' is. Doesnt make my plants any danker.


sure seems like you care. if you didn't you wouldn't be over here bitching about other people's problems. lmao. your logic is flawed. if you only care about growing then stick to the grow section then. you complaining about other members is the same as them complaining about losing their rep points. "boohoo...he's complaing about his rep...waaaa"


----------



## wheels619 (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> sure seems like you care. if you didn't you wouldn't be over here bitching about other people's problems. lmao. your logic is flawed. if you only care about growing then stick to the grow section then. you complaining about other members is the same as them complaining about losing their rep points. "boohoo...he's complaing about his rep...waaaa"


lmao............. <--- 10 characters. lol.


----------



## Elliesdaddy (Sep 12, 2012)

its terrible but it's all good... learn everything mate so you don't need the site most of the time your plants depend on it


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 12, 2012)

3 months, 24 days later...

?!?!


----------



## HOPSIN (Sep 13, 2012)

na potroast is the man


----------



## feliks420 (Sep 15, 2012)

admin said:


> This is exactly what we did however we did the following:
> 
> 1) Put Riu on a bigger server
> 2) Upgaded the database
> ...


Lmao!!  That is great.


----------



## HOPSIN (Sep 16, 2012)

Potroast is the man


----------



## jpeg666 (Sep 17, 2012)

Shut up and take my money I want ELITE UNDER MY NAME!


----------



## HOPSIN (Sep 18, 2012)

jpeg666 said:


> Shut up and take my money I want ELITE UNDER MY NAME!


You are failing to see the good job the mods do here and its not easy work with a site this large


----------

